# Mandar datos por puerto serial sin pic



## __HOST__ (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola espero que alguien me pueda ayudar quiero mandar datos por puerto serial, tengo entendido que primero tengo que convertir de paralelo a serial, y de ahi con un max232 convertir de TTL a RS232. Mi pregunta es  ¿en la etapa de conversion paralelo/serial es necesario que lo haga con el pic? porque encontre el integrado 74165 y no se si me pueda servir de la misma forma.  Agradeceria su respuesta
Saludos!


----------



## ezequiel83 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola... Si vos tenes los datos que vas a mandar en paralelo, si esto lo esta mandando por otro micro no es necesario, mejor dicho es alpedo usar un pic, con un registro de paralelo a serie y una buena logica de programacion para controlarlo y colocar la información en registro, te alcnaza.
Ahora si vamos a plantear que mandar la información te hace perder el tiempo, y es solo para un control nada importante para el proceso, si pone un pic y que este se encargue de la comunicacion.


----------



## andmauser (Ago 25, 2010)

hola... estoy buscando ayuda sobre com ohacer una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos con el ATmega 16, pues no puedo trabajr con PIC si alguien ha tenido experiencias con este integrado y este proyecto y me pueda colaborar estaria muy agradecido..... mi correo es andres.mauricio.91@hotmail.com gracias!!


----------

